# Finally picking blueberries



## Huskybill (Jul 12, 2020)

Here comes the blueberry’s and the blueberry pancakes. Can’t wait for breakfast, supper? Freeze them and in the cold winter months it’s fresh blueberries in a fresh fruit salad too.


----------



## holeycow (Jul 24, 2020)

We'll be checking the wild blueberry patch pretty soon. We've had a decent amount of moisture, so the berries should be plentiful. They are right on our land only about a half mile from the yard, but we just haven't been there yet this summer.

We have been eating lots of haskap berries from the bushes in the yard over the past several weeks. They are somewhat similar to blueberries


----------

